# Fibonacci Zahlen



## kannkeinjava (26. Dez 2007)

Iegendwo habe ich einen großen Fehler nur wo weiss ich auch nicht

hie ris tmein Programm




```
class Fibo
{
	public static void main(String args[])
	{
		int a=1,b=1,C;
		for(b=1;b<=100;b++)
		{
			C=b+a;
			a=C;
			C=C+b;
			System.out.println("Ihr b lautet:"+b);
			System.out.println("ihre Fibonaccizahlen lautet"+C);
			
		}	
	}
}
```


----------



## SebiB90 (26. Dez 2007)

ich versteh nicht, wie du dadurch auf die Fibonacci folge kommen willst.
die nächste zahl ist doch immer die summe der beiden vorherigen zahlen

also so ungefähr(ungetest):

```
int a = 0;
int b = 1;
int c = 0;
for(int i = 0; i < 100; i++) {
  c = a + b;
  a = b;
  b = c;
  System.out.println(c);
}
```


----------



## kannkeinjava (26. Dez 2007)

Danke


----------

